# Difficult dieter?



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anybody else have a dog that has trouble losing weight?
Adam is about 2Ibs overweight and I wonder wether dogs can have fast or slow metabolisms like people do? Its just that he seems to put weight on easier then my 2 girls and also when I do reduce their food (if Ive been feeding too much, or not exercising enough!) the girls loose weight quite easily but he has trouble. 
Ive always fed him the smallest portion and he really isnt a food obsessed dog I just dont understand why he has so much difficulty.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have this problem with my chi, Emmie. She is about 8.5 pounds and should be about 7 pounds. She is on phenobarbital, and the vet says to just keep her at this weight, and to watch her. She says 1/8th of a cup of kibble and some treats during the day is all that I can cut her back to. I have to find out how many calories are in a Denta 'stix' though, as she gets one at bedtime.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

My first chi was about 3 lbs overweight. The vet really wanted me to get him down. I tried and tried, then out of desperation, I fed him "Fit ,n Trim." ugghh! Now keep in mind this was about 25 years ago, before I new about dogfoodadvisor.com and good nutrition. Well, I got his weight down and then switched back to his regular food which was Pro Plan chicken. (not much better, but better!)

I'm not suggesting you feed "Fit 'n Trim" but maybe a reduced calorie food for a short time. Then it might be easier to maintain a certain weight.

I have a "food guzzler" right now! It's really hard to just be giving them a tiny amount of food! But it is for their health!


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Mine has been on diet for about 3 or 4 months now. Shes lost 2lbs very consistently but shes plateaued. She needs to lose another 2lbs or so but shes been stuck at the same weight for a looong time now. Im not sure what to do because the amount shes eating is very little and I feel like shes always hungry.


----------

